# Hi.. i need friends



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Like the title says I need friends I can chat with.
Thanks 😊


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

I guess nobody wants to be my friend 🥺😔


----------



## floyd the barber (10 mo ago)

Sup, dude?


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

floyd the barber said:


> Sup, dude?


Hi.. sorry for the late reply.. I didn't feel like coming back here.. and now I just did


----------



## 4Philip (5 mo ago)

I'm here bro


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

4Philip said:


> I'm here bro


Thank you bro


----------



## Ngwenyakazi (4 mo ago)

Hi,, I'd love to be ur friend, I also need friends,. 😀


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Ngwenyakazi said:


> Hi,, I'd love to be ur friend, I also need friends,. 😀


Thank you 😊


----------



## Memories of Silence (May 15, 2015)

You might get more replies if you write about yourself and your interests and hobbies so people can know more about you.


----------



## SASer213504 (Feb 28, 2016)

Memories of Silence said:


> You might get more replies if you write about yourself and your interests and hobbies so people can know more about you.


Ok.. I will.. thanks for the info 😊


----------

